
A case of white male privilege at TechCrunch Startup Battlefield Africa? - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/10/16/the-curious-case-of-how-lori-systems-won-the-techcrunch-startup-battlefield-africa-2017/
======
Geekette
This needs to be retitled: The story is mainly about irregularities/flawed
voting in a pitch competition.

 _" Now, curiously, LORI Systems were not part of the initial 15 startups
announced to as finalists for the event nor did their name appear on the day's
printed agenda and programme."_

If this is the case, then legitimate finalists and concerned attendees should
complain directly to TechCrunch HQ staff (whose info is probably listed on
their site) via email and Twitter. At a minimum, this and other points raised
show there was a huge lack of transparency, which shouldn't be swept under the
rug.

~~~
iafrikan
We agree and have raised the issues.

